
Bus-size robot set to vacuum up valuable metals from the deep sea - xdze2
https://www.sciencemag.org/news/2019/03/bus-size-robot-set-vacuum-valuable-metals-deep-sea
======
_Microft
The bad feeling I have with this is that we haven't learnt a thing and will
come to regret this in a few decades.

